# One of the best opera documentaries: Regina Resnik



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I had not realized how great and how interesting she was. Fascinating life. Colleagues loved her. Very pretty lady. Big voice, slender body. Sang more roles than almost anyone but Caballe.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

@Seattleoperafan, you have outdone yourself with this one. Thanks so much for the posting. I did not know most of this hourlong artistic bio, which passed much too quickly.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I only knew her from Klytemnestra with Nilsson. I only knew her as character parts really. God, what a wonderful performer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Fantastic video. Thank you for sharing!
I'll see how her 53 Sieglinde and 61 Fricka are...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I love her Carmen , she a bit vulgar, I like it that way.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

I am enjoying this immensely. It is very well done and about a truly outstanding performer (about whom I am ashamed to admit I had never even heard of before). It is something that should not be missed by anyone who loves opera.

Thank you so much Seattleoperafan!


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

A million of Thanks!!!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

<3 Martina Arroyo. A wonderful singer who is, imo, far to humble for how good she was.
Edit: ooo, Denyce Graves narrating. another underrated singer


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonderful artist, wonderful life. Thanks.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Great documentary of a great artist.


----------

